# Cougar 8045



## WAHOOMAN (Mar 12, 2011)

Just purchased a Beretta Cougar 8045. The importer on the weapon is PW Arms, Redman WA. Purchased the weapon through Wideners. Anyone have information on PW Arms? I googled PW ARMS, limited information was found. I will take the Cougar to the range this weekend.


----------



## Wildman1024 (Feb 25, 2012)

WAHOOMAN said:


> Just purchased a Beretta Cougar 8045. The importer on the weapon is PW Arms, Redman WA. Purchased the weapon through Wideners. Anyone have information on PW Arms? I googled PW ARMS, limited information was found. I will take the Cougar to the range this weekend.


I was looking at them on the wideners site and almost bought one. I went to look at CZ's about 45 minutes away at a shop I was never at before and when I walked in they had the stoeger cougar's in all 3 chamberings. Needless to say I grabbed the stoeger for $450 +tax. It's a beautiful gun, shoots great and saved me some ammo $$$ since 45 is $18 a box


----------

